

Good User Experience Means More Than A Good Product - stevenklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/user-experience-means-more-than-a-good-product

======
nodesocket
I didn't get any skittles. :) But seriously, statuspage.io is amazing. It
solves a problem that startups don't have time to execute on correctly, but
having a status page is a must. Well done Scott and Danny.

~~~
dannyolinsky
Thanks Justin. Looks like we weren't able to find your address the first time
around. Email me and we'll get some skittles + swag sent your way :)

------
bcx
I love the Olark, trick. We actually have it fire a notification to us
whenever a rails exception is thrown. (which might make you able to reach out
even quicker)

------
Rogerh91
At the end of it all, any business should be about creating a great connection
between the end user and their solution. By humanizing the solution, and
making it so much more approachable, you make yourself distinct, in a way that
a rival can never beat, especially if they have tons more scale. Agree with
this article entirely.

------
rganguly
Love, love love this post. Your wrap up is the kicker - on the other side of
the screen is a human being. Recognize it, respect it and do the kinds of
things you'd do for someone you met in person who was giving your business the
time of day. This is an inspirational post, thanks so much for sharing it :)

------
NKCSS
A great and inspiring article; who wouldn't like to feel special by getting
some attention from the companies you do business with... it's a great and
relatively inexpensive way to make a big impact.

------
nephorider
Some part reminded me excerpt of "Do things that don't scale" from Paul Graham
in the way to create this "real" relation with the user

------
anonfunction
Love this post! Really don't think it's about what / how you communicate but
the thought that is behind it.

------
j2d3
Great user experience often is / should be the product.

